# Bad Business Second Day Of Work



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

we had to do a drill move yesterday after a night of beverage. xena bolted on the grill guard and off we went. of course the skid steer found another soft spot which BAD BUSINESS pulled it with no problem. we moved the drill and xena rode the drill as a spotter since the trail is narrow in spots. it was a good 18 hour day in the bush for BAD BUSINESS, with the money made, new paint might be in order.

thansk


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Cool!! Did the skid steer take on any water into the motor?


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

no that was the second time in 2 days that it got wet. the first time we dragged it out and hauled it to the shop and went all through it. tough little machine. LOL

thansk


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

It looks like the bobcat gets mistaken for a submarine quite often.


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk mark13, winter is finally over in the great white north, so i had to get a hair cut and shave. (sold the stuff on ebay for $500.00 usa money) no way was i shaving in the cold months, LOL
the skid steer found a few soft spot for sure. nice machine but not for the bush.

thansk


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

you look 20 years younger.....


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk, southern belle thought she was sleeping with a new man too, LOL

thansk


----------

